# Get screenshot/image of vt



## ralph_ralph (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello, my question about vt(4) console, is it possible to get screenshot or image? maybe as PNG or JPEG?

Thanks for help


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't think it's possible at the moment. AFAIK vt(4) is missing CONS_SCRSHOT support. With sc(4) it's possible with vidcontrol(1) and sysutils/scr2png.


----------



## scottro (Oct 23, 2015)

http://commandliners.com/2011/04/screenshots-from-the-command-line-freebsd/  gives a nice little howto.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear ralph_ralph,
If you are interested in the content you can use script(1) which generates a text file of everything that appears on the screen. I hope this is an option for you.


----------

